# Pirating Epidemic?



## kevenka (Nov 16, 2008)

As you guys can apparently see...Gbatemp hacking community is growing(rather fast in the last year or so) Now...the problem is, you see 6-8 year old kids pirating...Companies are suffering huge amounts of deficits that they will need in making more (descent/good)games.  My question is, do you guys support them when you play a really good game? such as TWEWY? or close future(chrono trigger)?
I am just wondering b/c I have seen a 38% rise in gbatemp members from the USA while other countries are like in the 18% from this traffic statistic thing. It seems like this upsurge will only continue to rise...and if so, we have some obligation to support game developers within our community, no?


----------



## 1NOOB (Nov 16, 2008)

nop i stopped buying game after my n64 ...  but i wouldnt buy any console if i had to buy games


----------



## Forte Dante (Nov 16, 2008)

Niches like this website still only make up a small community of people who are gamers. There are still thousands of people buying games.


----------



## Maybe (Nov 16, 2008)

kevenka said:
			
		

> My question is, do you guys support them when you play a *really good game? such as TWEWY? *









 hahaha i thought you were serious for a sec


----------



## Dark (Nov 16, 2008)

I still buy games. Only the games that I really want like crisis core and castlevania.


----------



## kevenka (Nov 16, 2008)

You thought it was bad? =/
I thought that was probably one of the few games I really enjoyed. Next to Mario franchise and professor layton


----------



## air2004 (Nov 16, 2008)

i support them and buy the org. if i like the game . this weekend i will be buying tales of symphonia


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2008)

I buy some I plan to go online with... Which is very few, if I could not "backup" (Yes pirate no need to decode my words) I would not play them nor would I own my DS or Wii. And nor would I need this powerful of a computer (it is a bit outdated now so meh) So the game industry is not losing any money due to me... But the game system developers made a few bucks... So no one is really out of any money because of me but the system and hardware makers made a bit because of my need for backing up.


----------



## Maybe (Nov 16, 2008)

air2004 said:
			
		

> i support them and buy the org. if i like the game . this weekend i will be buying tales of symphonia



Yes, I am also buying that. Lol game crazy called already but I've been busy with basketball to go pick it up -.-


----------



## Dark (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm planing to buy god of war CoO. I beat it and it was a cool game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pirating is more fun bad


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2008)

Although I might buy my first DS game (though I will not play from it... and that game is chrono trigger)


----------



## Dark (Nov 16, 2008)

I do buy games on the PSN sometimes when I don't feel like stealing.


----------



## sjones900 (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't pirate


----------



## War (Nov 16, 2008)

Games are way to expensive for a teenager without a job who gets no allowance and lives with a single mother.


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

Ima Pirate4Life.


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> Games are way to expensive for a teenager without a job who gets no allowance and lives with a single mother.



Start selling drugs... Not really do not do that.


----------



## Joshunar (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm planning on buying ff:cc because it doesn't work and i thought it would be a really fun game. I still buy console games though.


----------



## Joshunar (Nov 16, 2008)

But i blame it on the recession over here.


----------



## granville (Nov 16, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> Games are way to expensive for a teenager without a job who gets no allowance and lives with a single mother.


Same reason, same story for me. Except I do have a job (not trying to rub it in though).

I'm certainly not condoning what I do. I'm just stating my reasons. And I usually buy the systems.

Most games I've ever owned have been used anyways. The game companies wouldn't have gotten my money, so I guess buying used games is just as illegal when you think about it logically. I can't count the times I've seen the pack-in Genesis Sonic the Hedgehog with the words NOT FOR RESALE in a pawn shop.


----------



## eltrut (Nov 16, 2008)

from Wikipedia:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> "In 2007, 500,000 copies of DS games were sold, while the sales of the DS hardware units was 800,000."



Probably not a good statisic for those saying pirating isn't that big of a deal.

Personally i do pirate most games but any good ones i buy afterwards.


----------



## jagerstaffel (Nov 16, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Most games I've ever owned have been used anyways. The game companies wouldn't have gotten my money, so I guess buying used games is just as illegal when you think about it logically. I can't count the times I've seen the pack-in Genesis Sonic the Hedgehog with the words NOT FOR RESALE in a pawn shop.



There was an interview with an EA Rep concerning the harsh implications selling used games have on the industry. It went a little something like this:

Customer 1 buys a game, plays it, completes it, figures the replay value is next to none so as with human nature, decides to make a little money out of it buying selling it to a used game shop for like half price or so.

Customer 2 comes along, and with yet another side of human nature wants to play above mentioned game but wants to do so at a low price. Customer 2 buys above mentioned game at half price and plays to his/her hearts content.

The problem with the above actions is that the game company gets a piece of Customer 1's money, and zero out of Customer 2 because Customer 2 bought it from an unauthourized re-seller, who previously had bought it from Customer 1 with their own money for half the price. Just pretend Customer 1 was the game company and they sold it to an authorized seller. Game company will get a share of what authorized seller makes from customers. But when a second hand shop sells a game it got from a customer to a new customer, the game company gets nothing when they could've gotten something had new customer purchased from authorized seller.

I would like to link to the article, but I've no idea where I saw it. The EA rep then mentioned that one way to avoid the sales of used games is to make better games. With the possibilities of downloadable content, it is then possible to update said good game to keep players from parting with the game. EA's example of this is Burnout Paradise, which from what I've read is enjoying a nice life in the hands of gamers.

My take on eBay, that's another story. But since eBay's not alone in that field, I guess it's hard to stop selling used games in its entirety.


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 16, 2008)

All they have to do is make games that you can only play online (or have no point in Single Player).
Why do you think MMORPG companies make the most money?


----------



## air2004 (Nov 16, 2008)

There's money to be made in piracy , just look at steve jobs and bill gates ...there living proof


----------



## science (Nov 16, 2008)

air2004 said:
			
		

> There's money to be made in piracy , just look at steve jobs and bill gates ...there living proof



Gates never pirated, and it was more of Wozniack who was doing the pirating


----------



## layzieyez (Nov 16, 2008)

I pirate.  But, I also buy used 360 games.  It's not an epidemic.  It's not like the Dreamcast with the Utopia Boot Disc.


----------



## Cermage (Nov 16, 2008)

i actually buy the good games that come out, it really depends on replay value/game time/good or not ratio i think up. if its good enough i end up buying it.


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> air2004 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe he means despite piracy.


----------



## PettingZoo (Nov 16, 2008)

I got a flashcart and pirate from time to time, but I will always buy games, heck Ive got 30 DS games legit D:!


----------



## yuyuyup (Nov 16, 2008)

I'll buy tony hawk motion DS, other than that screw it


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 16, 2008)

I buy the odd pc game from time to time for the online play, I have zero DS games, zero Wii games and I stopped buying 360 games right after getting it flashed. Prior to that I pumped loads of cash into the gaming industry so I dont really feel guilty over it. 90% of the games I play im glad I didnt pay for to be honest, especially on the Wii and DS.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 16, 2008)

I buy games I think are worthy.  Piracy has become too mainstream though.  The first time I saw a message on GBAtemp from people complaining that they didn't get "professional" support from the flashcart companies it was obvious that too many people who weren't clued up about piracy were becoming invloved in it.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 16, 2008)

I buy games with accesories ("Of course!) and yes, download FFXII RW not buy it cause my FFXII RW Game Card Stuffed up when i beat Ifrit.
Piracy Is a Serious Threat to Nintendo and Nintendo Has Tried to stop it, but Yasu Software actually hacked the DSi...... Incredible.

*Posts merged*

I buy games with accesories ("Of course!) and yes, download FFXII RW not buy it cause my FFXII RW Game Card Stuffed up when i beat Ifrit.
Piracy Is a Serious Threat to Nintendo and Nintendo Has Tried to stop it, but Yasu Software actually hacked the DSi...... Incredible.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Nov 16, 2008)

My money never goes any further from my wallet than my respect reaches.

I DO buy games, and only from companies I respect. The others, I couldn't care less if they stay or fold up and die.

There's no real way to measure an unmeasurable quantity, so trying to put numbers to losses from piracy is a fools errand.

Now it is fairly clear to a casual observer though, that digital piracy has gone from a 'geeks only' activity to an 'even a moron can figure it out' option. And the only defense against that, is to accept that the world changed and stop whining about the legality and re invent utterly the means and the methods of marketing the product.

For example, the new Nintendo DSi will not stop piracy in any way shape or form. It will only present itself as a challenge, and then it will fail to accomplish anything.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm doing my part to ensure that the gaming industry crashes forever this time.  :3


----------



## Sstew (Nov 16, 2008)

I buy games that I think are worth hit, For instance, COD: WAW, Mirror's Edge, I bought Assassin's Creed, I plan on buying Animal Crossing, and the new Splinter Cell whenever it comes out. I buy them new. But there are only a few franchises i'm willing to spend 60$ on when I currently am unemployed, and my parents don't have much money. Other than that I pirate just the handhelds,


----------



## Veho (Nov 16, 2008)

Piracy is rampant, that's true... Became apparent the first time "lot wut is RAR arnt gaems .NDS WTF is RAR lol" was posted... (and became blindingly obvious with a TEMPer complaining how the ROM releases had funny names, and that renaming the files to the original game title was "too much work".) 

Unfortunately, it might get a lot worse. Economic crisis and all. New depression. No money for games, but enough for flashcards, and people who normally buy games might stop and think, hey, maybe just one....


----------



## Waddle Dee (Nov 16, 2008)

I buy all console games. And computer games... if my computer could run them. But my DS has a friendly little hing known as an R4. Hard to believe the cops don't bust down this site and fine us all a million bucks for piracy... god bless america.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Nov 16, 2008)

Never been into console piracy so I think that'll answer 1/2 your question, the exceptions being Propeller Arena, Half Life, and 'Titanium Studios' Quake(which required the PC files I do own) for the Dreamcast.

On the handheld front aside from this generation(so far) I've always had a flash cart and in tandem have used emulation.  Basically I'll buy whatever looks good and is at a fair price(which usually discounts Gamestop frauds.)  When an emulator or flash card is good enough to test something I try before I buy because for ages these douchebags have refused to give us a demo to see if it sucks or not like the old PC days where you got 1/6 chapters of say DOOM or Wolfenstein 3D which wasn't gimped at all as a demo.  If I find I can like a game beyond the first few stages so I can feel if something is broken or great I go from there.  If it's average I'll wait for a price drop, if it sucks ass I erase it, and if it's nice I buy it.  I have a decent sized collection of games, nothing huge anymore, but before I used to sell stuff off I didn't use before i had a good 1000+ titles and a good dozen systems more or less.  These days with the DS I use the most up to date version of NO$GBA since it can run like 95% of the stuff and on my quad core, full speed and as accurate as the programs bugs will allow.


----------



## Daihatsuboy (Nov 16, 2008)

I still buy all my console games. I just got tired of getting games that had good reviews and I though I would like but ,upon playing them, weren't exactly my type of game. Games I know I would like, I have bought like Pokemanz Diamond.


----------



## Foxle (Nov 16, 2008)

The average console owner buys 6 games per console.  I'm usually at my 12th game before I even start thinking about pirating the console.  However, I usually only buy from companies I respect.  If you're going to charge insane prices, or load your game full of DRM, then I'm not going to buy it, plain and simple.  I'll still buy from companies like Valve though, who are smart enough to let me download and play my games wherever I am, on whichever computer I'm on, without any stupid install limits.

That being said, I recently read that the indie game World of Goo had a 90% piracy rate.  They're making all their money almost exclusivly off the Wii version.  Kinda makes you stop and think for a minute.

...and then go right back to torrenting a 360 game.


----------



## Immortal Game (Nov 16, 2008)

I bought about 30 DS games and I'm still buying more Wii games... I'm buying Animal Crossing, and there's a few others too.

I just decided that the DS thing was enough... but I'll probably end up buying Platinum, or else I'll be tempted to PokeSav my way through.


----------



## xJonny (Nov 16, 2008)

I think we had a topic like this before.

My thoughts are that piracy is getting too easy, especially for the DS, where it is literally drag and drop that a young child could do. With modchipping, etc. it is a big reason why people avoid it, but now there are tons of people who will do it for a fee, works out cheaper than buying the games.


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Nov 16, 2008)

jagerstaffel said:
			
		

> The problem with the above actions is that the game company gets a piece of Customer 1's money, and zero out of Customer 2 because Customer 2 bought it from an unauthourized re-seller, who previously had bought it from Customer 1 with their own money for half the price. Just pretend Customer 1 was the game company and they sold it to an authorized seller. Game company will get a share of what authorized seller makes from customers. But when a second hand shop sells a game it got from a customer to a new customer, the game company gets nothing when they could've gotten something had new customer purchased from authorized seller.
> 
> I would like to link to the article, but I've no idea where I saw it. The EA rep then mentioned that one way to avoid the sales of used games is to make better games. With the possibilities of downloadable content, it is then possible to update said good game to keep players from parting with the game. EA's example of this is Burnout Paradise, which from what I've read is enjoying a nice life in the hands of gamers.
> 
> My take on eBay, that's another story. But since eBay's not alone in that field, I guess it's hard to stop selling used games in its entirety.



Yeah, just like how libraries and used book stores have destroyed the publishing industry.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And trade-in CD stores have ruined music publishers.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why should game publishers (esp. the goons at EA) be exempt from the first sale doctrine? They really need to quit whining and quit trying to push a license-only model where you don't actually own what's on the media.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Nov 16, 2008)

no, why should I pay for games.  They call me immoral for stealing, I call them immoral for paying the people that actually make the games a pittance whilst paying the fatcat managers that sit on the arse all day trying to think how to squeeze every pence out of people heinous amounts.

I may be a pirate, but so was Sir Francis Drake
I may be a theif, but so was Robin Hood.


----------



## hankchill (Nov 16, 2008)

I still support the industry and buy the games I will actually play, such as Rock Band (1, 2 and the ACDC expansion on my 360) or Guitar Hero DS.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 16, 2008)

I actually buy games for my PS3 and some games for wii. Im too lazy to dl wii games and burn them.


----------



## Licardo7 (Nov 16, 2008)

I guess I only pirate games to sort of test them. If they are good then I'll probably buy it but if I don't got the money to but it I pirate.


----------



## Psyfira (Nov 16, 2008)

Vampire Hunter D said:
			
		

> When an emulator or flash card is good enough to test something I try before I buy because for ages these douchebags have refused to give us a demo to see if it sucks or not like the old PC days where you got 1/6 chapters of say DOOM or Wolfenstein 3D which wasn't gimped at all as a demo.


Pretty much what he said, not knowing which games were worth the money was what got me into this mess in the first place. Hopefully the DSi's online connectivity will help fix that, I know that's what download stations were intended for but seriously, who's going to stand in the middle of GAME for 15 minutes to find out? I buy the ones I absolutely love. Unless I'm already over halfway through it before deciding, in which case I'm likely to get the sequel instead when that comes out. I'm not perfect, there are some games I'll play to the end without wanting to own a copy. It's about 50/50 I reckon.

I always wait for a price drop though, I've never paid more than £20 for a DS game.

I don't pirate on the PS2. I already knew which games I wanted to play on it and they were all in my price range. Advantage of getting a console late in it's life, all the quality titles are either affordable or easy to find in the preowned bin


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Nov 16, 2008)

I always buy games for consoles. Since I'm still playing games on the ps2, I still buy a few every once in a while. The games on it are dirt cheap nowadays, so I can pick up games from 5 bucks to 20 bucks. 

But for handhelds, it really differs.....


----------



## Trolly (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm now leaning towards stopping pirating things. Currently, I've stopped downloading PC games, and now I buy them. And I'll buy the Wii games I really want (though the Backup Loader has meant I've given in to downloading a few titles).
As for the DS, I no longer buy any games because it's so easy for me to pirate them.

I'm thinking next generation of consoles I'll have stopped pirating. At the moment I only pirate because it's so easy for me to do so. Without that temptation I'd just as readily pay now.


----------



## R2DJ (Nov 16, 2008)

I used to pirate DS games but it's just making me spoiled as I can get the games that I want instantly (as long as they're out) and it doesn't take really long to get it working. So I sold my DS since I don't play it that much and even if I have a lot of games, I don't know which one should I play. 

As for the Wii, I don't want to bother buying the right blank discs, downloading and patching the games, etc. So I've been buying my Wii games since I got it. I don't think I will get a modchip for my Wii.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Nov 17, 2008)

Ahh PC warez...I did that like 10 years ago and got so fed up with it I erased it off that pc then and destroyed the backups.  I found there was too much crap and too little time to enjoy it which disgusted me as it was a real attention span killer.


----------



## Helix94 (Nov 17, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> Games are way to expensive for a teenager without a job who gets no allowance and lives with a single mother.



^^^+3 brothers that require constant money for things such as car payment, help with rent, etc.

I hardly even get anything for Christmas nowadays.


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 17, 2008)

I'd really like to, but I don't have the money

kinda sucks, considering I actually would love to spend cash on games, but hell, it's around what? $30? yeah right, my allowance is $100, including food expenses and such, I can't afford to buy one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can only hope I can support them once I get a job, and a better internet connection...


----------



## Sick Wario (Nov 17, 2008)

we are still the minority people.

i really only pay for wiiware and virtual console titles. that's the money i feel is the best profit for nintendo and others.
i have not bought a wii game since launch (zelda, excite truck, red steel) EXCEPT for  the games that come with accessories, like wiiplay, wiifit and zelda crossbow. i just got the wiispeak today. i have 6 DS games, but have not bought since i got R4s.
the bottom line is until we can emulate complete systems we will continue to buy hardware. software prices just need to come down.

oh and i only have 2 games for 360 amped 2 and forza 2


----------



## Radio (Nov 17, 2008)

I think there is a growing problem with families pirating games because it is a lot of money to pay £30 to £40 on a "must have" game to keep the kids occupied.  I think the temptation for some is too great and families will be a big chunk of the games companies income.  

I personally prefer to buy current gen games and support the industry.  I have "tested" a few games recently as my money has to go a bit further at the moment and I want to make sure that I spend it on games that I'm actually going to play through but if I am going to keep on playing it to the end I buy the official version.  
However I do think using the argument that it's the game industries fault for keeping the prices so high is a weak one.  I can't afford a nice car either but I wouldn't steal one just because I'm too greedy to wait.  

At the end of the day it is about greed.  We have this instant gratification culture where we have this feeling of entitlement just because we really want something that means we should get it by whatever means instead of waiting for it or *gasp* going without.  It's why a lot of people get into debt buying things that they "needed" and why the majority of people pirate.  

I actually think when you are younger and have less games you enjoy them more because you play them to the end, go back and unlock every secret and challenge.  When you have more disposable income but less time available to play you can go a bit nuts buying games and end up not having time to finish a lot of them which I don't know about anyone else but it annoys the heck out of me when I have a list of games that I haven't completed.


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 18, 2008)

NO I hate game developers


----------



## Salamantis (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm weird...

I have a good amount of money as a 14 year old and I could afford a LOT of games. I just don't want to for some reason. I like to keep money for in case something I really want gets released or just for later uses (school, etc).

I'd love to support *some* devs but I always go to the store wanting to buy a game, look at the game, go "meh" and return home and play the downloaded version.

D:


----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2008)

It seems like music piracy (which is rampant indeed) hasn't killed or destroyed the music industry, so game piracy won't destroy the gaming _industry_ itself. It will, however, flood the hitherto tech savvy forums with n00bs.


----------



## da_head (Nov 18, 2008)

dude companies aren't losing money. piraters make up a very small fraction of all gamers. though that is beginning to change.


----------



## Hillsy_ (Nov 18, 2008)

I try and buy when I can.  I bought these recently.  I usually wait for them to come down in price.

Dragon Quest IV DS.
World Ends with You DS.
Fallout 3 PC.
Witcher Enhanced PC.


----------



## Dark (Nov 19, 2008)

Does it count if we get a system?


----------



## Vaala (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm both pirating and buying. I hate those who only download stuff. I really hope they get caught and fined. If pirating makes you buy less than you'd normally do, you're not doing anything good for anyone. I think thats a lot more important then how many games you've bought. Many pirates end up buying a lot more because of the hobby of playing games, listening to music and watching movies, though most are morons and don't care. It's really selfish, and if any of them starts complaining about the government or something.....Well, screw them.

The "worst" part is, the game developers would dislike me MORE than most other pirates that never buy anything, simply because of the amount of warez. It's not pirating, but the lack of buying that's killing the entertainment business.

EDIT: And the epidemic is only on Wii... Massive computer pirating has been going on for a long time. Movies almost as long. The biggest difference I've noticed (maybe only because of age) is that some care less and less while others care more and more. Probably because everyone knows about it and it's very easy to get after BitTorrent, and higher bandwidth.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Nov 20, 2008)

You are acting like this "epidemic" is something new.  piracy has been massive since the invention of the audio tape and floppy disk.  I guess you don't remember Don't copy that floppy, yeah, it was as big a failure then as anti piracy is today.

It doesn't help that quite often people in PAL regions (UK and some of Europe) will quite often not even get the chance to buy a game legally, for instance chrono trigger was never released here and will probably not be this time round.


----------



## Law (Nov 20, 2008)

UltraMagnus said:
			
		

> You are acting like this "epidemic" is something new.  piracy has been massive since the invention of the audio tape and floppy disk.  I guess you don't remember Don't copy that floppy, yeah, it was as big a failure then as anti piracy is today.
> 
> It doesn't help that quite often people in PAL regions (UK and some of Europe) will quite often not even get the chance to buy a game legally, for instance *chrono trigger was never released here and will probably not be this time round.*



The DS version is coming out in Europe. Lurk moar.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Nov 21, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> The DS version is coming out in Europe. Lurk moar.



I will believe it when i see the dump


----------

